# Apache AUtoindex ändern?



## Experience1986 (11. November 2002)

Hi, 

wie kann man die APche Auto Indexes ändern, also die automatisch generierten Ordneransichten des Apaches. 

Ich weis zwar, wo die Datei liegt (apache\modules\mod_autoindex.so) aber, die ist nicht mit dem Editor ganz anzeigbar, der editor kann die halt nicht ganz öffnen/lesen. 

Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit oder ein Programm zum ändern?


----------



## edi (20. Dezember 2002)

du meinst dass er dir den ordner inhalt anzeigt wenn keine index in dem ordner is ?!

dazu musst einfach
' options indexes '
bei den vhosts dazufügen

cheers
edi


----------



## Experience1986 (20. Dezember 2002)

Ja, ih möchte diese automatisch generierte Seite mit der Überschrift "Index of ..." ändern, die Datei hab ich gefunden, nur scheint die nicht mit dem Compiliert zu sein, denn wenn man diese mit dem Editor öffnen, dann sind einige Teile nicht zu lesen (Als würde man eine DLL mit dem Editor öffnen, also nix, womit man etwas anfangen könnte.).


----------



## edi (20. Dezember 2002)

jo in der httpd.conf
ganz unten einstellen für vhosts

bzw bei directory wenn du des immer haben willst ...


cheers
edi


----------



## Experience1986 (20. Dezember 2002)

das kommt ja immer, ich will halt das aussehen dieser Seite ändern, zum bispiel in das Design meiner Homepage packen, so das Apache den Ordner Inhalt in einem anderen Style anzeigt.


----------



## edi (20. Dezember 2002)

hm ka ob man den style ändern kann

vielleicht gibts sone art template 

cheers
edi


----------



## Experience1986 (17. Februar 2003)

Ist das denn so schwer?????


----------

